# Jan 7th Eden Prairie MN - Model 3 Viewing



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

All,

Final reminder! Tomorrow, January 7th from 9 - 10:30 at the Eden Prairie, MN Original Pancake House, I will bring my Model 3 for viewing. Hope to meet a lot of new friends and aficionados!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mbrucem said:


> All,
> 
> Final reminder! Tomorrow, January 7th from 9 - 10:30 at the Eden Prairie, MN Original Pancake House, I will bring my Model 3 for viewing. Hope to meet a lot of new friends and aficionados!


Nice of you - hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

mbrucem said:


> All,
> 
> Final reminder! Tomorrow, January 7th from 9 - 10:30 at the Eden Prairie, MN Original Pancake House, I will bring my Model 3 for viewing. Hope to meet a lot of new friends and aficionados!


How did it go? Did you have a good turnout? I trust everyone was all smiles and had an enjoyable time?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> How did it go? Did you have a good turnout? I trust everyone was all smiles and had an enjoyable time?


Lots of pictures on Twitter, which I'm now struggling to find. Looked like a fun time!!


----------



## Wilson (Jun 2, 2017)

There was a decent crowd around the car when I was there, smiles all around! So good to finally sit in one. Comfortable seats, quality interior, sharp looking car. As others have said, makes me more excited to get mine. Thanks again Bruce for sharing your car and standing around in the cold so others could see it!


----------



## hazSolar (Aug 4, 2017)

I take like a week off of stalking this forum and miss something like this. I found the pics last week, but didn't see the notice here in time. I'd love to sit in a 3 before ordering, just to see how much adjustment are in the seats. Being tall with long legs, I want to know I can get thigh support, otherwise things like my 8 hour trip (snow added 2hours) across the state yesterday are even less fun.


----------



## John Kuzma (Mar 24, 2017)

Gak - I missed the gathering! It was even in my color... 

John


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll be taking delivery of my blue 3 in Eden Prairie @noon this Fri (the 19th), so for those of you how missed seeing Bruce's car are welcome to come by and have a look at it after I take delivery (assume that process will take ~1/2 hour, willing to hang out at the service station for another 1/2 hour to an hour)


----------



## John Kuzma (Mar 24, 2017)

That's very kind of you. I'll see if I can get away from work for a little bit.


----------



## hazSolar (Aug 4, 2017)

LucyferSam said:


> I'll be taking delivery of my blue 3 in Eden Prairie @noon this Fri (the 19th), so for those of you how missed seeing Bruce's car are welcome to come by and have a look at it after I take delivery (assume that process will take ~1/2 hour, willing to hang out at the service station for another 1/2 hour to an hour)


I would love to make it up there, but probably shouldn't take a half day off to come see it. Just out of curiosity, which wheels did you order? From day 1, I loved the look of the blue, but not sure on how it'll look with Aero's.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

hazSolar said:


> I would love to make it up there, but probably shouldn't take a half day off to come see it. Just out of curiosity, which wheels did you order? From day 1, I loved the look of the blue, but not sure on how it'll look with Aero's.


I ordered it with the Aeros, the option of the little bit of extra efficiency/range was too much to pass up, plus I can always take the covers off.

Due to timing with the service dept to take a look at the model S, I've moved my delivery time up to 10am and am still glad to stick around for awhile to give people a chance to check out the car. Will probably be in the Twin Cities area for most of the day before driving back down to IA. I'll post here if I know I'm going to be anywhere for an extended period of time if it makes it easier for anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## hazSolar (Aug 4, 2017)

How big is that grin right now? Wish I could see it and the car. You'll have a fun drive home later today.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

hazSolar said:


> How big is that grin right now? Wish I could see it and the car. You'll have a fun drive home later today.


Sightly past ear to ear! Can't wait for the drive home.


----------



## John Kuzma (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations! I wasn't able to get away from work, but the car looks beautiful (and is making me wonder if should reconsider my decision to get Midnight Silver ).


----------

